# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک : دیپلم مجدد یا افزایش معدل دیپلم ؟

## mehrdadlord

سلام . من دیپلم تجربی دارم ولی معدلم پایینه .و تو کنکور دوباره یا حتی امتحانای مختلف دانشگاه ممکنه دردسر ساز بشه ‌ . راهی هست که بتونم دوباره امتحان بدم و نمراتمو افزایش بدم ؟ یا اینکه چطور میتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟ شرایطش چیه ؟ ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

کسی نیست ؟

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Sami

کلا سازمان سنجش معدل پایینی ها رو آدم قبول نمیکنه !!! امسال هم که با این تاثیر معدل زدن مارو بدبخت کردن
جالبه رییس سازمان سنجش هم گفته بود کسی که معدلش پایینه حتما تو کنکور هم چیزی نمیتونه بزنه و زیاد براشون فرقی نکرد در صورتی که من خودم و خیلی های دیگه به خاطر همین معدل بیچاره شدیم !
کلا اگه معدلت پایینه قید کنکورو بزن داداش

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> سلام . من دیپلم تجربی دارم ولی معدلم پایینه .و تو کنکور دوباره یا حتی امتحانای مختلف دانشگاه ممکنه دردسر ساز بشه ‌ . راهی هست که بتونم دوباره امتحان بدم و نمراتمو افزایش بدم ؟ یا اینکه چطور میتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟ شرایطش چیه ؟ ! 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


دوست عزیز اولا من بگم که هرگز هرگز هرگز....!نیازی به دوباره دیپلم‌گرفتن یا بالا بردن معدل دیپلم ندارید(که کلا هم نمیشه!) چونکه اگر معدل کتبی شما حتی ۱۰باشه به طور میانگین از هر درس ۱۲/۵ درصد تو کنکور دارید که میشه کنکور شما۸۷/۵ کلش یعنی با معدل ۲۰ کتبی که تمام نمرات رو ۲۰ گرفته ۱۲/۵ درصد فاصله دارید که این مقدار خیلی کمیه(تازه با کسی که معدل کتبیش۲۰مطلق هست)که تفاوت زیادی ایجاد نمیکنه+شما اصلا نمیتونید دیپلم بگیرید یا اگر بخواید باید برید از اول‌دبیرستان بشینید دوباره بیاید تجربی یا ریاصی فیزیک بخونید که تازه اگر بشه که اصلا معقولانه نیست! اگر هم تغییر رشته بدید به ریاضی که بدتر میشه چون از درصد های تغییر رشته ای ها کم میشه(یعنی از اون ۱۲/۵درصدی هم که دارید کم میشه)کخ تنها چیزی که میمونه همون موندن و‌درس خوندن برای کنکور تجربی هست و مطمین باشید اگر مثل تمام کسایی که رتبه ی خوب میارن و هم سطح اونا درس بخونید دقیقا رتبه ی اونا یا بهتر رو میارید و معدل تاثیز بسیار بسیار کمی داره

----------


## mehrdadlord

مطمینید نمیشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت ؟ 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Sami

> دوست عزیز اولا من بگم که هرگز هرگز هرگز....!نیازی به دوباره دیپلم‌گرفتن یا بالا بردن معدل دیپلم ندارید(که کلا هم نمیشه!) چونکه اگر معدل کتبی شما حتی ۱۰باشه به طور میانگین از هر درس ۱۲/۵ درصد تو کنکور دارید که میشه کنکور شما۸۷/۵ کلش یعنی با معدل ۲۰ کتبی که تمام نمرات رو ۲۰ گرفته ۱۲/۵ درصد فاصله دارید که این مقدار خیلی کمیه(تازه با کسی که معدل کتبیش۲۰مطلق هست)که تفاوت زیادی ایجاد نمیکنه+شما اصلا نمیتونید دیپلم بگیرید یا اگر بخواید باید برید از اول‌دبیرستان بشینید دوباره بیاید تجربی یا ریاصی فیزیک بخونید که تازه اگر بشه که اصلا معقولانه نیست! اگر هم تغییر رشته بدید به ریاضی که بدتر میشه چون از درصد های تغییر رشته ای ها کم میشه(یعنی از اون ۱۲/۵درصدی هم که دارید کم میشه)کخ تنها چیزی که میمونه همون موندن و‌درس خوندن برای کنکور تجربی هست و مطمین باشید اگر مثل تمام کسایی که رتبه ی خوب میارن و هم سطح اونا درس بخونید دقیقا رتبه ی اونا یا بهتر رو میارید و معدل تاثیز بسیار بسیار کمی داره


داداش کجا زیاد فرقی نداره 87/5 با 100 ؟ من امسال معدلم حدودا 11 بود به خاطر همین رتبم کلی به گند کشیده شد 
درصدام رو توی تخمین رتبه ی کانون که زدم ربتم حدودا سه هزار  شد!!! ولی به خاطر معدلم الان ربتم شده 7300 . این کمه آخه ؟

----------


## Faster

اینا درست تاثیر ندادن

معدلو در حد 100 درصد تاثیر دادن

من 4 5 هزار تا رتبم جابجا شده

25 درصد که اینطوری نمیشه...اصلا شما بشین فکر کن... اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد

من از چند تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن راهی نداره برا دیپلم

وقتی وضعیتمو گفتم خندیدن....خدایی خنده هم داره چرا نخندن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohammad. N

عزیز من پرسیدم میشه از دبیرستان بزرگسالان دیپلم معدل دار بگیری ولی در رشته ای غیر از رشته فعلی!

----------


## mehrdadlord

یعنی واقعا نمیشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت ؟ ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohammad. N

اگر رشته فعلی شما تجربی باید در ریاضی دیپلم مجدد بگیری
اگر رشته فعلی شما ریاضی باید در تجربی دیپلم مجدد بگیری

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> داداش کجا زیاد فرقی نداره 87/5 با 100 ؟ من امسال معدلم حدودا 11 بود به خاطر همین رتبم کلی به گند کشیده شد 
> درصدام رو توی تخمین رتبه ی کانون که زدم ربتم حدودا سه هزار  شد!!! ولی به خاطر معدلم الان ربتم شده 7300 . این کمه آخه ؟


همچین چیزی که میفرمایید محاله!دفترچه ی تعیین رتبه رو از سایت سنجش دانلود کنید و ببینید.اصلا اینطور نیست که معدل رتبه ی سه هزار رو بکنه ۷-۸هزار...شما رتبه ی اول یا دوم‌(نمیدونم دقیق)انسانی امسال.میدونستی تا سوم ریاضی بوده و بعد چهارم‌رفته انسانی؟!حالا میدونی چه درسایی بین انسانی و ریاضی اختلاف هست؟عروض قافیه-روانشناسی-فلسفه و.....رو ریاضی نداره واین معنیش اینه که تو کنکورش ۲۵ درصد معدل این درس ها رو نداشته!یعنی صفر!ولی چی رتبش شده یک یا دو!دوست من اینایی که من میگم طبق رابطه ی اعلام شده توسط سازمان سنجش هست و همچین چیزی که شما به اندازه ی رتبه ی ۳هزار بزنید رتبتون بشه ۷-۸هزار محاله
شما سایت سنجش و شیوه ی تاثیر معدل رو ببینید...

----------


## eskalis

اقا ی سوال؟؟

من امروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش ، بعد درمورد این دیپلم مجدد کچلشون کردم از بس سوال پرسیدم  :Yahoo (4): 

اخر سر برگشت گف که کسی که دیپلم مجدد میگیره مثلا من که رشتم تجربیه میحوام ریاضی بگیرم و توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم خب؟؟ اون موقع من درسی به نام زیست شناسی ندارم در رشته ریاضی و برام 0 صفر رد میکنن ودرصد زیست شناسی رو از 75 درصد محاسبه میکنن!!! گفت بهتره با همون دیپلم تجربیت شرکت کنی و نمره ای که گرفتی که من گرفتم 13 گفت این 13 خیلی بهتره از اینه که برات صفر در نطر بگیرن گف با این 13 ی درصدی از 25 درصد میگیری ولی با صفر0 میخوای چقد بگیری؟؟؟

حالا سوالم اینه که این درست میگه یا چیزی حالیش نبوده میخواسته ماستمالی کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Zari_

> اقا ی سوال؟؟
> 
> من امروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش ، بعد درمورد این دیپلم مجدد کچلشون کردم از بس سوال پرسیدم 
> 
> اخر سر برگشت گف که کسی که دیپلم مجدد میگیره مثلا من که رشتم تجربیه میحوام ریاضی بگیرم و توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم خب؟؟ اون موقع من درسی به نام زیست شناسی ندارم در رشته ریاضی و برام 0 صفر رد میکنن ودرصد زیست شناسی رو از 75 درصد محاسبه میکنن!!! گفت بهتره با همون دیپلم تجربیت شرکت کنی و نمره ای که گرفتی که من گرفتم 13 گفت این 13 خیلی بهتره از اینه که برات صفر در نطر بگیرن گف با این 13 ی درصدی از 25 درصد میگیری ولی با صفر0 میخوای چقد بگیری؟؟؟
> 
> حالا سوالم اینه که این درست میگه یا چیزی حالیش نبوده میخواسته ماستمالی کنه


نه بابا اینجوری نیس  واسه درس زیست شناسی 100درصد کنکور برا اونایی ک ریاضین و میرن تجربی حساب میشه..بقول شما خواسته ماستمالی کنه.

----------


## eskalis

> نه بابا اینجوری نیس  واسه درس زیست شناسی 100درصد کنکور برا اونایی ک ریاضین و میرن تجربی حساب میشه..بقول شما خواسته ماستمالی کنه.


والا من 7 خوان رو رد کردم تا با این خانم حرف زدم فکر کنم بارش بود تازه اینم گفت سنجش از شما زرنگتره که خواسته باشین دور بزنیدش!!!!

----------


## _Zari_

> والا من 7 خوان رو رد کردم تا با این خانم حرف زدم فکر کنم بارش بود تازه اینم گفت سنجش از شما زرنگتره که خواسته باشین دور بزنیدش!!!!


نه والا من قبلا ی متنی خوندم درباره همین تغییر رشته تو کنکور اینو نوشته بود.

----------


## Amin 95

خب یه بار برای همیشه با عکس و مدرک میذارم تاثیر معدلو

----------


## Amin 95

اینم واسه انسانیا

----------


## Amin 95

این واسه کسایی که دیپ ریاضی دارن و تجربی میشرکتن

----------


## rahaz

> خب یه بار برای همیشه با عکس و مدرک میذارم تاثیر معدلو


حالا نمیشه یکم عکسو توضیح بدین ؟؟
مثلا چطور این25درصد بدست میاد؟؟
من یه بار کنکور دادم جلوی تمام زیرگروه کارنامم جلو سوابق نوشته25درصد...حالا این یعنی چی؟؟؟

درصورتی که کارنامه بقیه رو دیدم درصدا سوابق متفاوت بود

----------


## Amin 95

> حالا نمیشه یکم عکسو توضیح بدین ؟؟
> مثلا چطور این25درصد بدست میاد؟؟
> من یه بار کنکور دادم جلوی تمام زیرگروه کارنامم جلو سوابق نوشته25درصد...حالا این یعنی چی؟؟؟
> 
> درصورتی که کارنامه بقیه رو دیدم درصدا سوابق متفاوت بود


چه سریع 

بذار همه رو بذارم توضیحم میدم به روی چشم
فعلا برو این لینک توضیحاتمو بخون
تاثیر معدل روی رتبه...

----------


## Amin 95



----------


## Amin 95



----------


## Amin 95



----------


## Amin 95



----------


## DR Matrix

> اقا ی سوال؟؟
> 
> من امروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش ، بعد درمورد این دیپلم مجدد کچلشون کردم از بس سوال پرسیدم 
> 
> اخر سر برگشت گف که کسی که دیپلم مجدد میگیره مثلا من که رشتم تجربیه میحوام ریاضی بگیرم و توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم خب؟؟ اون موقع من درسی به نام زیست شناسی ندارم در رشته ریاضی و برام 0 صفر رد میکنن ودرصد زیست شناسی رو از 75 درصد محاسبه میکنن!!! گفت بهتره با همون دیپلم تجربیت شرکت کنی و نمره ای که گرفتی که من گرفتم 13 گفت این 13 خیلی بهتره از اینه که برات صفر در نطر بگیرن گف با این 13 ی درصدی از 25 درصد میگیری ولی با صفر0 میخوای چقد بگیری؟؟؟
> 
> حالا سوالم اینه که این درست میگه یا چیزی حالیش نبوده میخواسته ماستمالی کنه


من جای تو بودم بهش میگفتم خر خودتی

----------


## Amin 95



----------


## Amin 95

اینم لینک صحبتام 

چگونگی تأثیر معدل در کنکور امسال (+جدول کامل)

----------


## rahaz

> اینم لینک صحبتام 
> 
> چگونگی تأثیر معدل در کنکور امسال (+جدول کامل)


عالی بود👍👍
من که استفاده کردم و یه چیزی که ندونستم کاملا برام روشن شد

فرستاده شده از SM-G900FDِ من با Tapatalk

----------

